# 19 Year Old Trick Or Treating



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I am 19, and I went out Trick Or Treating last night, and had a great experience!

I love Halloween a lot, and I decided to go once again this year. I am always polite, and if I see little kids coming up from behind me, I always let them go first. I always wear a nice costume, etc. So if I am being a respectful person is it really wrong for me to get some candy? I got almost no rude comments or anything. A couple people made some jokes and were just messing around but still gave candy.

About half way through the night, I went to a house to help out. They have a fantastic set up. They get around 1,000 people each year.  I have been helping out there for about 3-4 years now after I do some Trick Or Treating and it seems like I am the most popular "monster" there. I have this great Frankenstein mask that is just perfect. It isn't too scary, and it isn't too "friendly". I had about 20+ people ask to take pictures with me.

Halloween 2010 was a great experience for me, and I Can't wait for 2011!!!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I had to think about this one before I replied. But I decided that I agree with myself this time. LOL 

I think it's great that you had such an awesome time and even TOT'ed. You got the best of both worlds last night - good for you. 

There isn't an age rule about TOT'ing that I know of. As long as you are polite and appreciative. Heck - maybe I'll go out next year.


----------



## bogie1972 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well this subject came up at our halloween party. 

I have no problem with age at all. Its a season for everyone to enjoy, and if you are forty damn years old and want to go trick or treating i say go.

And for those who find a problem with giving out candy to the older kids out trick or treating, then its their fault and not the TOTers. I mean come on you are already giving out the candy, so whats the problem. These people are just looking for a reason to be upset about something.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Dj you can come to my house on Halloween any time!!!

I envy your Halloween Spirit 

I saw a ton of parents with candy bags for themselves


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

To me, a good costume is always worth candy. And helping with someone else's haunt is a great way to spend Halloween.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, since you asked....I fall into the camp that late teens is probably too old to be TOT'ing. Personal opinion - old enough to drive, time to hang up the TOT bag (15 or 16 years old, max). I do appreciate the fact that you're in costume and polite, but I still think TOT'ing is meant for children. My opinion - ymmv.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

It's the one bad apple that spoils the bunch. When you become older, and than someone says you shouldn't be trick or treating (or your too old they tell you), you remember that, and than most people stop. I would love to be trick or treating again because it was always so fun, but I just don't want to go through being turned down for some candy, and being looked as being too old. 

As someone has said, the parents try to relieve their childhood through their children. Do they really care about watching the kids go Trick or Treating, or is something about them experiencing that again that is so fun? I think it's more the latter part.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I'm 29 and I went trick or treating last night and I wasn't turned down once. Of course I was with my roommates son who is 10, so I think having a kid with you helps. Plus I still look young, like around 19 as well, so that might have helped. And my costume was awesome. I was a sexy Frankenstein, haha. 

Anyway it was the first time I've gone out in a long time. Well I did go about 2 years ago, but only briefly, and mainly to people I knew. And I gotta say it was DAMN FUN! I'm not even gonna eat all the candy, but idk what is about it, TOTing is just fun! I'd say keep doing it as long as you can. 

I know if I'm ever home on Halloween handing out candy, I will give candy to anyone who says Trick or Treat, and is in costume. So good on you mate!


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

I have no problems with anyone polite, in costume who is trick or treating.

I do have a problem with older teens/pre-adults who show up in no costume, rude, pushy and being jerks.

My biggest problem this year was the 20 year old who after going through twice, knocking down a small child and being refused entry a third time stood in my front yard and decided he didn't like my 14 yr old sons clown mask and when my son refused to remove it, he hit my son. He then decided his britches were big enough to hit my husband too. My husband ended up in a fist fight with the guy and his 2 friends, and of course they ran off before the police got there.

It only takes onto ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Come by my house any Halloween and I'll be happy to give you some candy...as long as you have a costume and are respectful. Stay a child at heart as long as you can.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no problem with this at all. In costume and well mannered is what it is all about. DH, DD, niece, both dogs and I were all in costume and doing the handing out of candy. I love this almost as much as TOTing.


----------



## bogie1972 (Oct 14, 2010)

mchelem said:


> I have no problems with anyone polite, in costume who is trick or treating.
> 
> I do have a problem with older teens/pre-adults who show up in no costume, rude, pushy and being jerks.
> 
> ...



Well thats the problem with this topic. Two issues get thrown in together. Issue wasnt with the age it was with the attitude and even little kids can be total jerks costume or not lol.

Yes jerks can ruin it, but it had nothing to do with age.


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

bogie1972 said:


> Well thats the problem with this topic. Two issues get thrown in together. Issue wasnt with the age it was with the attitude and even little kids can be total jerks costume or not lol.
> 
> Yes jerks can ruin it, but it had nothing to do with age.


I agree. This kid was looking for trouble in my opinion.
He got it, and is now facing assault charges, child endangerment and a few other things, and he got to spend his night in jail- one of his "friends" came back and told us his name, and where he stays. Cops went there and picked him up. He looked a little worse for wear and actually tried to deny it. 

My husband on the other hand is done with Halloween and doesn't even want me to decorate next year. I'm hoping I can change his mind.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a car load of teenagers show up and I thought maybe they would have rude, snide remarks but they were all very nice. 
Of course they got candy!! Why not? 
I don't care how old you are at my house you will get candy. 
Today I had some 70 some year old late stragglers but I forgot to give them some. They probably had their own leftovers at home anyways!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My friend and I went toting a few blocks last night. We had on t-shirts that said "starving students. how many times does a guy have to eat ramon noddles for brakefest,lunch,snack time and dinner??? please help."

Most people saw the humor in that so they gave us extra candy. We did however go to one guys house and he refused us candy.....he gave us each $5.00  

As long as people are nice and say thank you I welcome anyone to some candy.  After all it's halloween. If people don't want teens to TOT then they should turn off their porch light and call it a night.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess it's all about perspective...I personally celebrate the holiday for the children. But if you were respectful then I guess I can bend the rules a little. It's just scary sometimes ... you can almost count on the kids to be a certain way... but it's those who feel that they are exceptions to the rule that brings everyone down.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha the year before last was the first time i hadn't gone trick or treating. I'm 23 now so that means I was 20 the last time I went haha. But I'm 5"0' so I could get away with it haha. But yeah trick or treating is awesome and I went as long as I could before I stopped haha  I miss it lol


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I had 5 boys come up probably around 16 yrs old, and I honestly will say i was first suspicious as to why they come to my door. I watched them thinking they were going to steal my props but to my surprise they were polite and in homemade costume and were TOTing, as I turned to get them candy, they just about jumped out of there skin when my rotted corpse spewed fog at them, I laughed and get them extra candy, and they thank me saying I had cool decorations


----------



## nunyabidness (Oct 12, 2008)

As long as you're in costume and in the spirit, I don't care if you're 99, you're getting candy. I actually prefer the older TOTs, as I get a little guilty scaring the littler ones.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with most on this board, and I think a lot of us feel the same way since we all love the spirit of Halloween and still enjoy celebrating it despite what some in society may think about us. 

Anyone wanting to share in my Halloween spirit is welcome to my door for some candy. I wish more adults celebrated it.

I had one group of older kids , they looked like college kids. They were very polite.... One of the girls was a naughty nurse... I didnt mind her coming to the door at all


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

There is no reason age should stop someone from enjoying Halloween-I would definetly give candy to any age TOT if they came to my door!

Regarding the parents carrying their own TOT bags-
I think they may be carrying an EXTRA bag for their kid.

When I was out with my 5yr old, I brought a bag for when her bucket gets to heavy, I just dump it into my bag and she can keep TOTing (just like my dad did when I was a kid!)
Of course I am in costume, so every few houses would offer me candy as well, mostly because they were hardly any TOTs out besides us.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

DannyDanger said:


> Well I'm 29 and I went trick or treating last night and I wasn't turned down once. Of course I was with my roommates son who is 10, so I think having a kid with you helps. Plus I still look young, like around 19 as well, so that might have helped. And my costume was awesome. I was a sexy Frankenstein, haha.
> 
> Anyway it was the first time I've gone out in a long time. Well I did go about 2 years ago, but only briefly, and mainly to people I knew. And I gotta say it was DAMN FUN! I'm not even gonna eat all the candy, but idk what is about it, TOTing is just fun! I'd say keep doing it as long as you can.
> 
> I know if I'm ever home on Halloween handing out candy, I will give candy to anyone who says Trick or Treat, and is in costume. So good on you mate!


Sexy Frank? Please post a pic of that!


----------



## HappyHalloweenie (Jul 15, 2010)

mchelem said:


> I have no problems with anyone polite, in costume who is trick or treating.
> 
> I do have a problem with older teens/pre-adults who show up in no costume, rude, pushy and being jerks.


I agree. I don't mind how old some one is I just don't like the ones that can't even be bothered to dress up or who push past little kids. 

Last year was horrid, but this year I do have to say, most if not all of the teens were dressed up and surprisingly polite.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

djgeneral said:


> I am 19, and I went out Trick Or Treating last night, and had a great experience!
> 
> I love Halloween a lot, and I decided to go once again this year. I am always polite, and if I see little kids coming up from behind me, I always let them go first. I always wear a nice costume, etc. So if I am being a respectful person is it really wrong for me to get some candy? I got almost no rude comments or anything. A couple people made some jokes and were just messing around but still gave candy.
> 
> ...


Rock on!!!!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

theworstwitch said:


> Sexy Frank? Please post a pic of that!


Haha this pic doesn't really show off the whole costume but its the only one I got.










Basically what you might not be able to see too well is that i had the sleeves of the jacket rolled up and had "stitches" on my arm and wore some gloves with the finger parts cut off and frayed at the ends. Then I had some black skinny jeans.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

mchelem said:


> My husband on the other hand is done with Halloween and doesn't even want me to decorate next year. I'm hoping I can change his mind.


That makes me that much angrier with the kid. If your husband is done with Halloween, then that kid has lessened the holiday for all the people in your neighborhood. 

Back to the original subject, if you are dressed up TOTing is fair game. PLUS if you have a mask or lots of make up on, no one is going to be able to tell how old you are anyway!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> When you become older, and than someone says you shouldn't be trick or treating (or your too old they tell you), you remember that, and than most people stop. I would love to be trick or treating again because it was always so fun, but I just don't want to go through being turned down for some candy, and being looked as being too old.
> 
> As someone has said, the parents try to relieve their childhood through their children. Do they really care about watching the kids go Trick or Treating, or is something about them experiencing that again that is so fun? I think it's more the latter part.


I completely agree with what you said Halloweenfan. I remember quite vividly the year I stopped TOT because I thought I was too 'old'. That was a really sad year for me, I was 17 at the time and always loved the TOT experience (for me it really had nothing to do with candy, I just loved it). So now I go out with my kids and its a double hit of pleasure for me because I love that time with them but I also get to experience the joy I felt when I used to TOT. 

For me old, young, it makes absolutely no difference I'm happy to have the TOT'ers come to my door. I am a stickler on one tradition though...I make everyone say, 'Trick or Treat!'


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

For me I don't care if you 60 if you have a costume and say trick-or-treat you get some candy have fun put on a comstume and your welcome to my place


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a group of "kids" last night that were all taller than I am.  (I'm only five foot one, though.) They all got candy. AND toys. LOL. I wonder what these 16-ish-year-olds thought when they pulled out the pirate necklaces and the pencil sharpeners that are shaped with a nose, with one nostril being the place where you put the pencil in.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

DannyDanger said:


> Haha this pic doesn't really show off the whole costume but its the only one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whooooooa....all this time I thought you were female.


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

Enjoy childhood as long as you can! I'm a 30 year-old man with a 5 year-old daughter and a 16 month-old son and loved taking my little Daphne(from Scooby-Doo) door-to-door while my wife had our little Dracula in the stroller. I dressed as Freddy Krueger(old-school Freddy, none of this re-boot mess for me!) and it was funny to see how many people were looking to give candy to a treat-bagless 6'4" Freddy, but after reading this thread, I may go out prepared, bag-in-hand next year!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always wondered about the complaints I've seen about teen ToTs, since I gave it up late as well (14-16, don't remember specifically when), especially when people on this board - which is basically a giant community of people who never grew up enough to stop loving Halloween  - are the ones complaining. However, I do agree that 19 is a little too old for it, but if you're having fun and not causing problems, then that's fine. We had some older teens come to our house but they were all in costume so they all got candy. As for kids being annoying/pushy/etc, people need to remember that it is *TRICK* or treat. Yes, kids who get into fist fights or destroy property are a serious problem but even things I hate like TP and egging are part of the territory when it comes to Halloween - and even just being a kid.

I also heard stories at work that in some neighborhoods there were TONS of people giving out treats to both the kids and the parents. More than one house would be giving out soda and water to kids and beer to the adults! I wonder if this is a big step towards making Halloween "all ages".


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I stopped ToTing at 16 when I started volunteering as an actor in a charity haunt.

I don't have an issue with polite costumed teens and adults. They show up in costume, they get candy like any kid in costume. The exception to the costume rule is teens [or any adults] escorting younger kids get candy if they want it. They're working.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

theworstwitch said:


> Regarding the parents carrying their own TOT bags-
> I think they may be carrying an EXTRA bag for their kid.


Yep, agreed. I saw a post about adult trick or treaters with kids and I had several who were just plain holding the bags for small children or were holding a bigger bag to store the candy because the child only had one of those tiny little plastic buckets that matched her costume.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Right on!!!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Heh, just saw this on candy tampering and thought it pertinent to the age discussion:

"The first event took place in 1964, where an annoyed Long Island, New York housewife started giving out packages of inedible objects to children whom she believed were too old to be trick-or-treating. The packages contained items such as steel wool, dog biscuits, and ant buttons (which were clearly labeled with the word ”poison”). Though nobody was injured, she was prosecuted and pleaded guilty to endangering children."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poisoned_candy_scare


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Whoa Slarti -_ *dog biscuits and steel wool*_?? LOL

Hey, I can top that one. My daughter's bff told us that she has a neighbor who insists on giving out_* celery sticks and baby carrots *_instead of candy. Even asks/threatens the kids with more when they seem disappointed or less than appreciative.  Talk about scaring the kids!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! I am always curious about how people feel regarding this.

I think I am going to go next year. I mean, I cut down a bit because I help out with a haunt, but I just CAN'T give up Trick-Or-Treating fully. I LOVE Halloween a lot. I love walking around and seeing costumes, I love the atmosphere, and I of course love the candy.

I love looking at decorations people have, and I of course love my room that I decorate -- spent over $200 this year alone!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I myself went trick or tricking when I was nineteen, I went 2 years ago to get some candy and nobody really said anything. I don't really think the age matters, as long as your having fun!  Glad you had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I'm almost a midget and I could get away with TOT if I wear a full mask costume. And I'm well over 20.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

we give out treats to anyone who shows up ... even older teenagers ... with or without costumes


----------



## dynoflyer (Sep 16, 2008)

You're never too old to trick 'r treat


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyone gets candy at my house - we don't care if you're in costume or how old. I'm always pleased when we get older kids and even adults in costume - extra candy for them.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

pumpkinman said:


> I agree with most on this board, and I think a lot of us feel the same way since we all love the spirit of Halloween and still enjoy celebrating it despite what some in society may think about us.
> 
> Anyone wanting to share in my Halloween spirit is welcome to my door for some candy. I wish more adults celebrated it.
> 
> I had one group of older kids , they looked like college kids. They were very polite.... One of the girls was a naughty nurse... I didnt mind her coming to the door at all


Yep, I don't mind older TOT'ers coming to my door at all. I do think they should be in costume though....come on it IS Halloween after all.

I had some parents that came in costume with their kids, yet refused the candy I offered them ...they were just out for the fun not the candy at all!

I just wish a NAUGHTY NURSE would visit MY door!!!!! 


As for kids being annoying/pushy/etc, people need to remember that it is *TRICK* or treat. Yes, kids who get into fist fights or destroy property are a serious problem but even things I hate like TP and egging are part of the territory when it comes to Halloween - and even just being a kid.

[/QUOTE]

Yes, it IS TRICK or treat...I know some disagree with me on this point, but that is part of the tradition going back to Celtic times...bribe the spooks with a treat or suffer the consequences ! True Halloween pranks are harmless.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

While Halloween is meant for everyone, TOTing is meant for kids. Teens should be either hitting a party or running their own haunt, not out begging for candy. If you want candy that badly get a job and buy it yourself. I am not saying that you cannot stay a child at heart but doing so does not mean you do childish things.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, let me say that if you came by my house in a cool costume and were nice and enthusiastic then I would have no problem giving you candy. I live on the North Side of Pittsburgh and I get a lot of 'kids' (16 year olds) that just come to my door in a 2 dollar mask and hooded sweatshirt and hold out their bag without saying trick or treat or anything. I am not a fan of this.

Second, I guess I just feel at this point as I am older I would prefer to make younger kids experience with Halloween awesome by doing my best to spook out my house and yard and hand out candy. I get in costume to do this and it seems to add to their festive time and enjoyment of the holiday. 

All in all though, Halloween is about having some good clean fun and if you acheive that by doing your thing, Trick or Treating, then have at it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Sep 16, 2008)

You're pretty much an adult at 19 but if you work at it, you can stay immature forever! Go for it!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Jaege said:


> While Halloween is meant for everyone, TOTing is meant for kids. Teens should be either hitting a party or running their own haunt, not out begging for candy. If you want candy that badly get a job and buy it yourself. I am not saying that you cannot stay a child at heart but doing so does not mean you do childish things.


Who said I didn't have a job? It isn't about going to the store and buying candy. What fun is that? I can do that any day.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You could be 100 years old- if you hold up your end of the bargan and you're in costume, you get a treat at my haunted house. But whatever the age, you better have a strong ticker when you knock on MY door. I give you quite a scare when I bust out my door in a different frightful costume every year. I make it worth your while with a trick and a treat. Come one, come all, but you better be in costume!

Dan


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations djgeneral for Trick or Treating this year  I'm glad you had fun. If you're ever in town, we accept Trick or Treaters of all ages  

I personally don't think there should be an age limit, I consider Halloween and Trick or Treating to be for those of all ages (as long as you're not in one of those towns that make it a misdemeanour to those over a certain age) but each to their own.

I can only recall Trick or Treating once and it was during my teens. Halloween wasn't very well known over here then and there was barely one house who even knew the meaning of the term, now it's much more celebrated...I hope one day to attempt Trick or Treating again. I'd be in costume of course like every other year at our yard haunt  Anyway, it's not about the candy, it's about the experience right? 

angelique_nm


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I'm surprised I'm almost the only one that has an issue with a 19 year old (or older) trick or treating.
I don't care how awesome your costume is... you're too damn old to be going door to door for candy!
Little kids can't buy their own candy that's what makes it exciting but you can just buy your own!
The asking for candy aspect of an adult going trick or treating is just weird, almost perverse.

BUT, you want to dress up and mingle and walk amidst the kids or help a neighbor or haunt your own house or literally anything else that has to do with Halloween then I find that fantastic and support you 100%!!!!!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you trick or treating by yourself or with other 19 year olds? if you are by yourself at 19 then your friends dont think its cool I'm not sure but if I was 19 and said I went TOT my friends would probably have beat the crap out of me or peer pressured me not too, I'm glad that you enjoy it and all But there is a time to grow up and go into the next phase of halloween life , like you are doing with the house you scare at , I think you should focus on that go and ask them if they need help setting up get involved with their haunt or find somewher where peolple need halloween helpers in your area, I still would give you candy because you are in costume, and its great that you respect the little tots but its time to get out of TOT and become a haunter..


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm 20, love Halloween, but I probably wouldn't be caught trick or treating, not because its not fun and I for sure do love candy, its just I feel at this age especially, I can go out and buy my own candy for myself... leave the little ones with the free candy and spend a dollar or two on your own for yourself. I rather dress up, and hand out candy if I was to dress up. That way I see everyones costumes, get the satisfaction when they say ToT and in the process of waiting for them, I can eat the candy in front of me anyway, and then be proud of my yard display. 

You can go but most people find it rude, even if you have an awesome costume because you are past that age barrier from little kid to older kid. 

We still hand out candy to older kids nonetheless, but we just give one piece instead of like 3 to the younger kids. Most of the costumes they were though are unoriginal or half thrown together which makes it less enjoyable to see.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

imindless said:


> I'm 20, love Halloween, but I probably wouldn't be caught trick or treating, not because its not fun and I for sure do love candy, its just I feel at this age especially, I can go out and buy my own candy for myself... leave the little ones with the free candy and spend a dollar or two on your own for yourself. I rather dress up, and hand out candy if I was to dress up. That way I see everyones costumes, get the satisfaction when they say ToT and in the process of waiting for them, I can eat the candy in front of me anyway, and then be proud of my yard display.
> 
> You can go but most people find it rude, even if you have an awesome costume because you are past that age barrier from little kid to older kid.
> 
> We still hand out candy to older kids nonetheless, but we just give one piece instead of like 3 to the younger kids. Most of the costumes they were though are unoriginal or half thrown together which makes it less enjoyable to see.


I took a poll at work & this was pretty much the consensus. They'd give out candy because either you were in costume or they'd be afraid you'd get into the "trick" part of ToT.

I'd give you candy then wonder why is a kid that old out ToTing & not hanging w/friends or at a party. Sorry, but that's the truth as I see it anyway.

To me ToTing is for kids still in school, even high school is OK. Maybe if I lived in a college town & the college kids went out, it'd be OK., but around here ToTing past 18 is not cool & not done. It's legal, just not done. Just one of those unwritten things. Usually by that age most kids are doing their own scaring, going to parties or dressing up to hand out candy.

It's one thing if a parent is dressed up with the kids & gets offered candy, he/she is most likely not asking for the candy, but if you're 19 & by yourself, it's just not cute & crosses into creepy &, whether you like it or not, _some_ will perceive you as a potential delinquent who's gonna come back later to destroy their pumpkins/props/yard/car/house/etc.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm amazed at the hostility of some of the people on here who've posted that the original poster is too old to trick or treat. Having an opinion about it is one thing, but to outright condemn (sometimes even cursing) the original poster for trick or treating? Rude. 

Y'know, if you have a problem with older kids being pushy or not dressing up at your own home, direct that at them by not handing out candy. The original poster is clearly engaged in the spirit of Halloween and/or a future haunter, or he/she wouldn't be here posting about it. Being rude to him/her is a great way create more division in the haunting community and run off newbies.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Slarti said:


> I'm amazed at the hostility of some of the people on here who've posted that the original poster is too old to trick or treat. Having an opinion about it is one thing, but to outright condemn (sometimes even cursing) the original poster for trick or treating? Rude.


Except he asked our opinion about it.
I reread the thread and failed to see anyone who was disrespectful.
I said "too damn old" but didn't mean it as a curse. (not even sure what you mean by "curse" in this regard) just for added emphasis.

Everyone did encouraged him to continue with Halloween festivities, just that we didn't think that door to door candy asking was appropriate for his age.

The comedy here to me is that you're defending him like a 19 year old can't handle negative responses to his question as you support that he can still go trick or treating with little kids.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, pumpkinheadedskeleton, I'm glad I amused you. And yes, while I didn't point out the post that inspired my comment, you got the hint, so I'll clarify. 

Context is hard to decipher over the Internet, but to me that comment came off as the posting equivalent of the crotchety neighbor yelling 'get off my lawn, you damn kids!' It just seems like a bit of overkill for an adult (as I'm assuming you are) to come down on a young person, who, yes, was just asking for opinions. It's the tone I found rather unsavory, not the message. It even implied that the kid actions are 'almost perverse' -- all for just trick or treating. Really? It's trick or treating.

However, arguing semantics over the internet is an exercise in futility, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Slarti said:


> Well, pumpkinheadedskeleton, I'm glad I amused you. And yes, while I didn't point out the post that inspired my comment, you got the hint, so I'll clarify.
> 
> Context is hard to decipher over the Internet, but to me that comment came off as the posting equivalent of the crotchety neighbor yelling 'get off my lawn, you damn kids!' It just seems like a bit of overkill for an adult (as I'm assuming you are) to come down on a young person, who, yes, was just asking for opinions. It's the tone I found rather unsavory, not the message. It even implied that the kid actions are 'almost perverse' -- all for just trick or treating. Really? It's trick or treating.
> 
> However, arguing semantics over the internet is an exercise in futility, so take it for what it's worth.


Guessing someones tone on the net can be impossible sometimes.
(I think there needs to be a sarcasm font as well but that's another topic.)
I was hoping my followup of encouragement for him to do anything else would show that I was supporting him in general.
But it is my opinion that an adult, face it 19 is an adult, going door to door asking for candy is perverse, twisted and a little sad.
An adult can also take criticism in stride. 
And by the way, I generally don't want kids on my lawn either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

djgeneral said:


> Thanks for all the responses everyone! I am always curious about how people feel regarding this.


Yep, he was curious & he got answers & not everyone thinks he should be out ToTing. Such is the life of any thread on any message board. If he didn't want an honest opinion, he shouldn't have posted, but he did & we responded.

I'd also like to mention that none of us said we'd hold back treats, which is good. I think almost everyone that responded in this thread said they'd give out candy to anyone that makes an effort. At least he had a costume (wait, I'm assuming this is a guy so sorry if you're a girl) and was polite.

I'd also like to point out that I was never that fond of going around & asking strangers for candy, even if those strangers were my neighbors & knew them. Never really dug it much. I always preferred staying home & checking out all the costumes out & handing out the candy.

But I still think it's too old to ToT but that doesn't matter since it's just my opinion & he's not ToTing in my neighborhood.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

PERSONALLY...

We run a haunt that attracts lots of teens and parents along with the little kids. We average 400-600 tots, of all ages, and uncounted numbers of non-tot visitors. 

I've been doing this 5 years now, and frankly, I'm happy to see those kids that used to be 12-13 and are now 18-19 come and still trick or treat at our place. Usually in groups. 

I find joy in seeing these kids I've watched growing up for 5 years still coming by, and I can only hope that when they grow and move, they will return with wee little ones to continue to see what the crazy dude is up to.

I don't have an issue with it, personally.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Well, I'm surprised I'm almost the only one that has an issue with a 19 year old (or older) trick or treating.
> I don't care how awesome your costume is... you're too damn old to be going door to door for candy!
> Little kids can't buy their own candy that's what makes it exciting but you can just buy your own!
> The asking for candy aspect of an adult going trick or treating is just weird, almost perverse.
> ...


A 19 year old can go out and buy their own Christmas *gifts* too, but we give them *gifts* regardless. The treat bag is nothing more than a *gift*, really. I don't put age limits on gift giving. But I think we have to keep the whole thing in perspective. I don't get any adults actually tot'ing for candy. They look at my display- all ages come by really. But there's the kids dressed up for treats and then there's the accompanying adults who don't. Most older teens don't tot and no adults do either, ime. There are exceptions once in a while, and I'm happy to oblige. If you have a walk through where everyone is getting a treat, that's another exception. But if we're talking about some young adults participating in the fun of tot'ing and they dress up a bit, I'm not going to disappoint them. I'm not going to NOT answer the door- my house is DECKED OUT! I'm not going to open the door and turn them away because they're over-aged! When older ones show up and we're all participating in the spirit- they get a treat, of course. And bonus, I get to scare the crap out of them! 17 to 19 year old girls can make a hell of a scream! The biggest scare of my haunted display is ME, dressed up and coming out at you when you come calling. I actually prefer older kids to scare. The young ones I let off the hook. I don't traumatize young ones. But the older ones....I LIVE for them! Muuuuhhhhaaa!

I'm more turned off by the 13 year old boys flying up on bikes, not really dressed up, and expecting candy like they're going to a drive through. I'll take 20 year olds dressed up and having fun over those _kids_ any time. 

Dan


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm...this thread has actually given me a good idea for another thread... See if you can figure out which one it is...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> ]I'm more turned off by the 13 year old boys flying up on bikes, not really dressed up, and expecting candy like they're going to a drive through.


Bikes? Your tweens still use bikes? The ones in my neighborhood have moved on to golf carts.

It's their "starter" car. They move right from the golf cart to the car & then we never see them again. Which isn't always a bad thing. Golf carts are fairly quiet, but you'd be surprised at how annoying what little noise they do put out can be when you hear it 50 times an hour.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I appreciate your input (and others too). I do agree that calling a group of people perverse is walking the line.
I agree that is way too old for trick-or-treating, but I think it is great if someone of any age dresses up for Halloween. A big brother that takes his little brother trick-or-treating who also gets caught up in the excitement is not perverse, it is being a great brother. I only ask that you use that comparison sparingly. 

Thanks.


pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Well, I'm surprised I'm almost the only one that has an issue with a 19 year old (or older) trick or treating.
> I don't care how awesome your costume is... you're too damn old to be going door to door for candy!
> Little kids can't buy their own candy that's what makes it exciting but you can just buy your own!
> The asking for candy aspect of an adult going trick or treating is just weird, almost perverse.
> ...


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

larry said:


> I appreciate your input (and others too). I do agree that calling a group of people perverse is walking the line.
> I agree that is way too old for trick-or-treating, but I think it is great if someone of any age dresses up for Halloween. A big brother that takes his little brother trick-or-treating who also gets caught up in the excitement is not perverse, it is being a great brother. I only ask that you use that comparison sparingly.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem at all.
I'm curious though if people are confusing perverse with perverted.
Two different words and meanings.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

No worries. 
I agree with the level of confusion with those words. I think that a lot of people confuse the usage. Probably why most people do not use the word too often.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that are wondering the diff, because I was:



> *per·verse*
> /pərˈvɜrs/ Show Spelled[per-vurs] Show IPA
> –adjective
> 1.
> ...





> *per·vert·ed*
> /pərˈvɜrtɪd/ Show Spelled[per-vur-tid] Show IPA
> –adjective
> 1.
> ...






> *per·vert*
> /v. pərˈvɜrt; n. ˈpɜrvərt/ Show Spelled[v. per-vurt; n. pur-vert] Show IPA
> –verb (used with object)
> 1.
> ...


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

no one really can say how old a person is under a mask, I had young teens come to my house that are 6 foot tall,hey I think they may be 20, because of their size or teen girls that look older because of their costume as well, i dont have a problem with this, however there is a time to stop TOT and that has never been written in stone ..YOU MUST BE UNDER 18 TO TOT..SO IT IS WRITTEN SO IT SHALL BE DONE??? Again the poster has to use his own judgement as to when to stop , when you can purchase your own Booze which in the states is 21 and In Alberta 18 then I think its time to stop going door to door this person is 19 so in Alberta he is legal to drink.. come up some time 19 year old for some Adult Halloween parties


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Bikes? Your tweens still use bikes? The ones in my neighborhood have moved on to golf carts.
> 
> It's their "starter" car. They move right from the golf cart to the car & then we never see them again. Which isn't always a bad thing. Golf carts are fairly quiet, but you'd be surprised at how annoying what little noise they do put out can be when you hear it 50 times an hour.


Don't laugh, but my idea for my yard haunt a few years back was to actually have a dark RIDE through, involving a golf cart or three. The bigger ones that seat a few people, driven by actors. Turns out a golf cart of any size is upwards of five grand and more. Gone went that idea. I would love to have a dark ride for a yard haunt somehow, someday. A dream!

Dan


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you had so much fun! I don't see anything wrong with teens getting candy as long as they're in costume and not trampling the little kids to get there first sorta thing, more power to ya.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no problem with many age trick or treaters i dont care if there 50 years old as long as thier polite and have a costume when was there a age to stop.... who made the rules on who can treat and who cant ...... i stopped treating because i just was'nt into candy like i used to be ....... beside i'd raid my kids bag and take out the bad ones...hehehehe!!!!!!! and as far as people being rude i've seen more rude kids then teens you have to take the good with the bad thats just how it is in everything we do thats life..........it is what it is.......


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but this whole "half way to Halloween" thing got me thinking about this today. Now I am 20, do I go out this year? Last year I went until about 7pm (1hr) so in 2011 I will probably go until around 630-645. slowly but surely giving it up, but I will not completely give it up yet. Nope!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

djgeneral said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but this whole "half way to Halloween" thing got me thinking about this today. Now I am 20, do I go out this year? Last year I went until about 7pm (1hr) so in 2011 I will probably go until around 630-645. slowly but surely giving it up, but I will not completely give it up yet. Nope!


It really depends on your neighborhood. If you came to my house, you'd get candy. I don't have a problem with anyone TOT - age, costume or no, whatever. I'm fine with it. 

If you do really want to go, the best thing I can tell you is to wear a great costume, be polite and friendly and thank the ones that don't give you grief over TOT. Heck, be polite to the ones that do give you grief - maybe you'll change their minds about having a cut-off!

Some of my nicest TOTers have been teenagers... and they have always been polite, wearing great costumes and look like they are having lots of fun.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I went trick or treating up until age 24 (3 yrs ago). I say you're never too old. And I agree with Frankie's Girl, be polite to everyone, even the ones that aren't so polite to you. Kill em'.....with kindness  I don't understand the folks that get bent out of shape over teenagers/young adults TOT. Would they rather have everyone running around town being punks, vandalizing, doing drugs, etc?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree. A costume and a love of Halloween is all I ever require of any TOTer. But if I am giving out toys or king sized candy bars to younger kids, I usually give chips or candy to the older crowd.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Your welcome at my place no matter how old you are! I had a group of neighbors who had a friend from France over last year. The five of them went out trick or treating to show her what is is all about and she loved it!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am 18 going on 19 and i still trick or treat lol...last year my mom who is in her 40s and my aunt who is in her 30s even got dressed up and went trick or treating..thankfully we go to a neighbor hood that is very nice and likes to go all out for halloween, so we didnt run into any problems with it lol=)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still like trick or treating and I am in my 30s. I just have my son to take around with me so I can get away with it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I say go! In costume and polite- yes. I also give candy to tiny babies in costume that cannot eat candy...their parents eat it, I am sure.
IMHO. I'd rather see people doing what you do then dressing up in p.nis costumes and drinking themselves ill. Which is their business and fine, but what you do-TOTing- is actually more in the spirit of Halloween. IMHO. If somebody says something, wish them a Happy Halloween and go to the next house.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Courtesy is key. If you're polite, you'll get candy. I even give candy out to parents if they want it! And free hot cider for all who walk the cold and rainy streets on Halloween.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm 99% certain that I've already answered this thread...  But I loved the question so much I figured I'd answer it again.

I give EVERYBODY candy. Lots of times, I'm refused when I hand a bag out toward a parent who walked his or her child up my front steps. But I offer. It's always the same treat for an adult as for a child because the surprise combined with the nostalgia seems to make a lot of grown-ups smile. I mean you just have to know they're running home and digging right into those Bite Size Snickers or whatever. 

Costume, no costume, I'm not particular; I'm just happy to see neighbors at my door saying a cheery "hello" and of course, "trick or treat." (Which basically all of the kids in my neighborhood do.) So I just hand stuff out or at least offer. 

If a 19-year-old came to my door and boomed out "Trick or treat!" I would surely give him or her candy and a big grin! The oldest we generally get are early high school-ish. But the "older brothers and sisters" or the parents are still thrilled to get something for their efforts so I just keep on handing them out!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

Slarti said:


> Well, pumpkinheadedskeleton, I'm glad I amused you. And yes, while I didn't point out the post that inspired my comment, you got the hint, so I'll clarify.
> 
> Context is hard to decipher over the Internet, but to me that comment came off as the posting equivalent of the crotchety neighbor yelling 'get off my lawn, you damn kids!' It just seems like a bit of overkill for an adult (as I'm assuming you are) to come down on a young person, who, yes, was just asking for opinions. It's the tone I found rather unsavory, not the message. It even implied that the kid actions are 'almost perverse' -- all for just trick or treating. Really? It's trick or treating.
> 
> However, arguing semantics over the internet is an exercise in futility, so take it for what it's worth.



I hate to burst your bubble, but at 19 the OP is an adult. Plain and simple. Unarguably. Adult. In my opinion (which the OP did solicit of their own free will) trick or treating is for children. Not adults who refuse to grow up. Not for adults who are young at heart. Not for adults who are trying to recapture their youth. In my opinion.

I would never try to dissuade someone from enjoying the spirit of Halloween. But, you do realize there are actually adult ways to do that? Right?

I love to do the whole costume thing. I pass out candy in my costume. I attend parties in it. I throw a party so I can wear it. I decorate my whole house, elaborately, inside and out. 

I would never turn away any TOTer that came to my door, whether they are in costume or not, regardless of age. Everyone gets candy. I actually give full size bars to the older TOTers, so I am prepared well in advance. I am not some stodgy old (Halloween) grinch. It is my favorite holiday, bar none. That one in December is a stale cold second. It is just that an adult trick or treating seems foolish.

It would be like riding the kiddie rides at the state fair, or insisting on swimming in the kiddie pool. Now, if you were to dress as Peter Pan (the boy who never grew up) I guess it would make sense.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Honestly. I will TOT whether or not the neighbors agree.  

As long as you look young, or are short, or wear a mask.....it can be very easy to be mistaken for a teen.

I say go for it as long as no one complains. All my neighors know me, like me and would never turn me away. Btw, I am 26  

Have I gone TOT the last 7 years? No. I stopped at 18, but my neighbors wouldn't care. Another sneeky thing to do is take a brother/sister/cousin/niece/nephew and get some candy for yourself!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I'm 99% certain that I've already answered this thread...  But I loved the question so much I figured I'd answer it again.
> 
> I give EVERYBODY candy. Lots of times, I'm refused when I hand a bag out toward a parent who walked his or her child up my front steps. But I offer. It's always the same treat for an adult as for a child because the surprise combined with the nostalgia seems to make a lot of grown-ups smile. I mean you just have to know they're running home and digging right into those Bite Size Snickers or whatever.
> 
> ...


You are wonderful! That is very sweet and full of the Halloween spirit! I am the same way when handing out candy. Why not!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

adam said:


> You are wonderful! That is very sweet and full of the Halloween spirit! I am the same way when handing out candy. Why not!


((Adam)) Awesome! Kindred spirits! So to speak.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Jaege said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but at 19 the OP is an adult. Plain and simple. Unarguably. Adult. In my opinion (which the OP did solicit of their own free will) trick or treating is for children. Not adults who refuse to grow up. Not for adults who are young at heart. Not for adults who are trying to recapture their youth. In my opinion.


'K sweetie...hoping this comes out the right way. But...these are exactly the same arguments 90% of the world makes about those of us who hang Barbie parts drizzled in ketchup from our windows, jump out from behind garbage cans to scare people and, well...visit a forum for a specific holiday 6 months or more before that holiday even gets here. 

As for the rest...that same faction pretty much universally agrees that your ideas of dressing up in costume, etc. are no more adult and should be relegated to "just" children.

Of course, it is entirely up to you whom you hand candy out to. You don't have to do anything you don't want to -- it's your house! Stick to your guns if that's how you feel. At the same time, realize that the distinction between TOTing being just for kids, and dressing up and going to parties being just for kids, is a mighty fine one. That means that in the end, it is really a personal choice whether or not you have a cutoff "age" (or any other cutoff...like no costume, no saying "ToT," etc.)...not a matter of being mature or immature. 

We are *all* of us enjoying kid-like things on this forum. And that's awesome!! I doubt it's a case of people refusing to grow up, as many of us own homes or pay rent at apartments, have jobs, have children, relationships; pay our taxes...do all the adult things.  Having fun in addition to all that doesn't mean arrested development -- but if it did, I still don't think that would dissuade me. (Which I know you're not trying to do; just trying to round this all out here.)

Again, it is YOUR home and YOUR choice so I'm not saying you "should" or "shouldn't" do this or that. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well said, Melanie


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> 'K sweetie...hoping this comes out the right way. But...these are exactly the same arguments 90% of the world makes about those of us who hang Barbie parts drizzled in ketchup from our windows, jump out from behind garbage cans to scare people and, well...visit a forum for a specific holiday 6 months or more before that holiday even gets here.
> 
> As for the rest...that same faction pretty much universally agrees that your ideas of dressing up in costume, etc. are no more adult and should be relegated to "just" children.
> 
> ...


I do not think you read my entire post. As I said I give candy to everyone, in costume or not, 1 to 100, if they knock on the door on that most magic night and say the magic words. I never said parties are just for kids. Nor dressing in costume. I certainly never solicited an opinion on parties or costumes. The OP did solicit an opinion, I gave mine. I also tried to express my reasoning. thats all. I cannot honestly say I was trying not to ruffle the feathers of those who disagreed. I applaud you for reading between my lines. Although I guess it was rather blatant.

I think I would like you as a neighbor, and I would save a big ol' snickers bar for you when you came to my door. In costume. On Halloween. To trick or treat. So long as you said the magic Halloween words. I may even act frightened if you jumped out from behind your garbage cans.

I realize that this is an unpopular opinion, but I was never really concerned with conforming or being agreeable anyway, thus my choice of holiday/hobby.

Actually I expect you wouldn't like my opinion on barbie parts, and ketchup and leaping from behind garbage cans either.

But you know what, it is the effort and the spirit that counts.


The last thing I would like to add is this; do not take mine or anyone else's opinion to heart, particularly if it would hinder your enjoyment of the season. That is the last thing I would want to do.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We give out candy or something to everyone, including the very young babies and dogs. Babies get animal crackers and dogs get a little baggie with dog treats that look like bones. Everyone else gets whatever candy I have. It is just a fun holiday, and I am just giving out treats, not a college education.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

I got chewed out by an old lady when I was 14 for still trick or treating. I quit after that buttchewing.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The only thing I have a problem with is when someone is rude or selfish. A few years back, I dressed up like a witch and had quite a large cauldren filled with candy ~ cost me about $100 to fill it. I got this one group of about 4 or 5 kids, I'd say they were between 12 and 14 years old. I did my whole mean 'witch' act then said they could have a couple of pieces of candy. They then proceeded to practically bombard me and each grab multiple handfuls of candy. I couldn't believe it! Do parents not teach their children manners anymore? I put my 'mean witch' act back on and told them to save some for other TOTs as well. And would believe those little sh*ts didn't even say thank you?! *sigh*


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

jokersall said:


> I got chewed out by an old lady when I was 14 for still trick or treating. I quit after that buttchewing.



Now see, I would say that was wrong. A buttchewing would be uncalled for. Here that OP asked for an opinion, but I am assuming you did not ask the "old lady" for one, so she should have at least been civil when expressing hers to you.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I got my obsession from my father. He is approaching 60, and he plans his costume all year and still goes out TOT. I think it helps a little that we are with my children, but he never gets anyone rude. In fact people around his neighborhood wait for him. Never too old, never too young. That is the beauty of Halloween. Love it. Keep going until your dead I say!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I know this thread is a little old but is still interesting. We have teens and I'm guessing at least 19 yr. olds showing up on Halloween. I think it's a bit weird but no big deal. I think Halloween is very fluid right now and by that I mean changing in any direction we want it to. I'm 55 and I've seen it go from cheap store/homemade costumes for little kids and no yard props to what we have today, including expanding internationally. The internet gives the change it's strength. "Not what I did as a kid" doesn't seem relative anymore, to me anyway. Anyone with your great attitude is welcome at my house, digeneral.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd much rather see a 19 year old come to my house in a costume that required imagination and thought to put together than some rude punk 10 year old in a plastic mask. 

I also have issues with the older ~how shall I word this?~ new to the U.S. people who don't quite get what they're supposed to do. Last year I had a 60+ year old woman come up in regular clothes, pushing a stroller with an infant and just stand there. No bag or anything. After I gave candy to all the little kids who were there, she finally asked where hers was. WTF??


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah last year I had a few of those....a ten year old girl with no costume. Just holding out a grocery bag. I was like really....??? Then I had a group of punk kids walking down the middle of the street come walking up with no costumes and just hold out their hands. And when I didn't give them any candy one of the kids was acting like he was going to kick over some of my decorations and then just said' haha just kidding' and walked away. THE NERVE OF SOME KIDS. I would totally give candy to anyone if they had a costume on and were respectful (or at least tried somewhat!lol) Some people are just so disrespectful.....its sad because it takes the fun out of Halloween....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

obsessedjack said:


> Yeah last year I had a few of those....a ten year old girl with no costume. Just holding out a grocery bag. I was like really....??? Then I had a group of punk kids walking down the middle of the street come walking up with no costumes and just hold out their hands. And when I didn't give them any candy one of the kids was acting like he was going to kick over some of my decorations and then just said' haha just kidding' and walked away. THE NERVE OF SOME KIDS. I would totally give candy to anyone if they had a costume on and were respectful (or at least tried somewhat!lol) Some people are just so disrespectful.....its sad because it takes the fun out of Halloween....


*sigh* the majority of today's youth is so damn rude these days. Growing up, if I didn't say please or thank you, I'd get a slap...plain and simple


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll give anyone candy as long as they have a costume and say "Trick or Treat!"
I gave some candy to elderly man last year, he wore a homemade batman costume! 
I gave him a extra pieces for putting in the effort and for giving me a good laugh! 
Too funny. 

Rude kids...costume or not...they get pennies!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This year I should give rude kids some of my husband's cooking LOL


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

That is somewhere else, where I seem to carry an unpopular opinion. I give everyone candy. With a costume or without. Well made, plastic mask or just plain street cloths. 

The kids who come without a costume, how do we know what their financial status is? Maybe they have some bible thumpin' parents that consider Halloween the work of evil and forbid them to be involved. Maybe they are too poor to afford a costume. Who knows? I do not think I could bring myself to not give them candy. It just seems mean spirited somehow. Besides it is likely teens that would do any vandalism to our precious props. Bribe them and maybe they wont.

And even though I have that peeve about post teens TOTing, I still give them candy.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I still gave out candy to the ones without costumes. Don't get me wrong. But I don't give out candy to kids that have no respect for anyone and think that I owe them something.....


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I would give candy to ANYONE that comes to my door on halloween that says trick-or-treat. I dont think you're ever too old.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe if we stopped caring what everybody else or *gasp* the neighbors think, the world might be a better place to live in.

What do I care if the 90 year old guy down the street puts on a Dracula costume, and walks around asking for candy in a polite way? He's hurting literally NO ONE.

Do what you want for as long as you want/can, as long as nobody else gets hurt.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We live near a university, and every year we get great college kids coming by. It's fun - they're usually polite & have crazy costumes. 

Anyone who comes by usually gets candy/prizes - I'm just out socializing & spreading the spirit!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have no problem with anyone ANY AGE trick or treating but I hate hate hate it when the "thugs" in my neighborhood show up in hoodies and no costumes expecting candy. I give them candy because a couple of pieces of candy aren't worth my car getting vandalized but it really gets on my nerves.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

When in doubt, if they ask if you're too old, say yes, but also 140 years old if you're a zombie.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I think some of the naysayers are overlooking the fact that TOTing isn't just about the candy. Well unless ur Garfield ("Candy, candy, candy!" haha) anyway yes as a kid the candy is a big part of it, but its also the experience. Walking around at night in a costume, being a little scared. 

Around 19 or older there are Halloween parties, and those are fun, but TOTing is just a different feeling all together. And if someone wants to TOT at 19 or older then go for it! If you get turned down, then u get turned down, go to the next house. I'm pretty positive most people won't turn you down at any age so its not that big of a deal. 

Whats great is when Halloween is on a weekday or a Sunday, cuz the parties are usually Friday or Saturday, so you can still go to the party and have adult fun (um that wasn't supposed to sound dirty) and then on actual Halloween night, if you have a house you can pass out candy, or you can TOT. Of course TOTing as an adult is always better with your child, younger cousin, niece/nephew, or whatever. But if you and maybe some friends go it should still be fine. I can't help but feel like I'm quoting Miley Cyrus, but seriously, you get the best of both worlds. 

As I posted previously in this thread I went Trick or Treating last year with my roommates son. It was fun to go out again cuz I hadn't for a while. For me it wasn't about the candy at all. Like was said by someone earlier in this thread adults can buy their own candy. For me it was about just going out in my costume and having fun. And seeing my roommates son experience Halloween and having fun too. I did keep some of the candy cuz why not. haha but I gave most of it to him. 

I plan to do pretty much the same thing this year. I still gotta think of a costume but Friday and/or Saturday I'll be at a Halloween party or rave with friends. Then Monday I'll get in costume again and take my roommates son out trick or treating! Eventually I'd like to stay home Halloween night and pass out awesome treats and set up a little haunted house. But that can wait till I move to my own place probably. As for now I get to TOT so I'll have fun with that.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have a costume and a 'trick or treat', you're more than welcome to some candy at my place! I trick or treated until I was 17 and only stopped then because I worked the next 3 Halloweens. I always went with my friends, even in HS, who cares what other kids say or if people think you're too old!

I finally had a Halloween off and went last year with my best friend and her daughter, it was her first Halloween, and it was so much fun! I dressed up as Jack Skellington and was surprised at how many offers for candy and "Where's dad's bag?" comments I got (I'm not actually her dad, but we get it so much, we just go with it! lol). I say you're never to old to enjoy Halloween, whether it be going to a party, dressing up and handing out candy or going trick or treating!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with the others who have said that you're never too old When I accompanied my friend, his son, and another friend a few years ago, I went as 'The Crow'; I will gladly take any opportunity I get to dress up, since I _love_ doing so My friends and I did not go up to any of the houses to get candy, just hanging back as the son did, but some of the people doing 'trunk-or-treat' in a church parking lot offered us the option, which proves that many folks will give it out regardless of someone's age.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw a bunch of older kids TOTing last year. They had paper sandwich bags, but they wer TOTing. One group of kids must have thought they were in the country because they'd pile out of the back of a truck. Anyway, you have to give the older kids their share because you don't know what they'll do. Ps, The Real Story of Halloween mentions parents going toting.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I give to all who ring my bell. I thought the idea was to get as many people to see our haunts as possible? The more the merrier, I say!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Come one Come all is my motto but you have to say the magic words if you are old or young. I even had a kid sign language trick or treat it was pretty neat to see last year. 

As far as the "punks" just remember most of these kids or young adults come from a life of crud so they may be disrespectful but sadly thats all they know. What role models and friends they have are probably in the same catagory and well the police and teachers that try to bring them back to society never do so at their level. I always make sure and ask them how the night is going. I ask if they had any good TOT stories so far and then tell them to say Trick or Treat in case they forgot so they can get their candy. Trust me they will remember you treated them like a person that night when most denied them, asked where their costume was, told them they were too old and told them no TOTing for them since that is something they hear more often the kindness. On your end dont show fear or disgust people can read that pretty fast. Now you wont get to them all some are just there to "impress" the herd they are with that night but you may be able to reach most and gain respect for both you and your haunt in your neighborhood.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wear a costume and you'll get candy from me! =)


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

TrickRTreater said:


> Maybe if we stopped caring what everybody else or *gasp* the neighbors think, the world might be a better place to live in.
> 
> What do I care if the 90 year old guy down the street puts on a Dracula costume, and walks around asking for candy in a polite way? He's hurting literally NO ONE.
> 
> Do what you want for as long as you want/can, as long as nobody else gets hurt.


That's exactly what I wanted to write in this thread. What I might perceive as weird (and that's a short list), someone else could consider normal, but nobody's wrong, as long as the behavior isn't harmful. I know the kinds of things some people would think if they walked in my house and saw my first batch of Halloween decorations out, but others' assumptions about what kind of adult I am doesn't stop me. 
If you love trick-or-treating, do it, have fun, savor the experience, and cherish your memories.


----------



## Nic (Aug 26, 2011)

As long as they say Trick or Treat I will put candy in their bag. I like to think of ToT nyght as one big town wide party!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Come one Come all is my motto but you have to say the magic words if you are old or young. I even had a kid sign language trick or treat it was pretty neat to see last year.
> 
> As far as the "punks" just remember most of these kids or young adults come from a life of crud so they may be disrespectful but sadly thats all they know. What role models and friends they have are probably in the same catagory and well the police and teachers that try to bring them back to society never do so at their level. I always make sure and ask them how the night is going. I ask if they had any good TOT stories so far and then tell them to say Trick or Treat in case they forgot so they can get their candy. Trust me they will remember you treated them like a person that night when most denied them, asked where their costume was, told them they were too old and told them no TOTing for them since that is something they hear more often the kindness. On your end dont show fear or disgust people can read that pretty fast. Now you wont get to them all some are just there to "impress" the herd they are with that night but you may be able to reach most and gain respect for both you and your haunt in your neighborhood.



Very well said Mr Gris!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

DannyDanger said:


> I think some of the naysayers are overlooking the fact that TOTing isn't just about the candy. Well unless ur Garfield ("Candy, candy, candy!" haha) anyway yes as a kid the candy is a big part of it, but its also the experience. Walking around at night in a costume, being a little scared.


I had mentioned this very fact on one of my earlier posts. I AM the parent who is carrying my kids extra loot bag. The reason my kid has the extra bag is because I'm out walking the streets with her TOT until as late as possible because I don't want the evening to end. For me it's certainly not about the candy.  We stayed out, just the two of us, sharing stories, commenting on well decorated houses and having some much needed one on one time. I love the atmosphere of Halloween night and really could live that moment every day of the year. 


On a side note it's surprising how many people who give cans of pop out for treats. Do those loot bags ever get heavy when you add a few cans of pop to them!! It was even super heavy for me to carry. I had never seen that done until until a couple of years ago.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Boo Baby said:


> I don't want the evening to end. For me it's certainly not about the candy.  We stayed out, just the two of us, sharing stories, commenting on well decorated houses and having some much needed one on one time. I love the atmosphere of Halloween night and really could live that moment every day of the year.


That sounds like so much fun. I love the atmosphere of the night too. As much as having Halloween every night sounds cool, I kinda like that its only once a year, cuz it makes it special. I pretty much restrain from anything Halloween related the whole year till about this time like late August or early September, so that those 2 months leading up to Halloween are always memorable.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, this thread is back from the dead! lol 

I do plan on once again going this year. (Now I am 20) but not for that long. Trying to keep it at about an hour this year, maybe even less.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am fortunate that the neighborhood I walk my nephews around in has treats for the adults, to include jello shots and wine!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Now I am 20, no longer 19.  Another successful year of Trick or Treating! Started around 610, finished around 710. Then, I was off to help at my local haunt. I found out that this was the last year!! I talked to the guy in charge, Dave, and he said his son is getting married next year in September and everything has been hard since he sets up everything himself each year. He is going to take a year off and maybe return in 2013. A lot of people wanted to buy his stuff, but he is holding on to it for the time being. I hope he returns in 2013!!

Once again, I got a ton of complements on my costume. Tons of people telling me how good it is, and asking to take pictures with me.  What a great year!!!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

I just finished closing down my haunt in the yard and have to say. I have no problem with anyone no matter what age as long as they are in the spirit. I more have an issue with the parents that stand out in the street and say oo nice display and refuse to even step foot through the gates or at least experience a moment of it. Be a kid enjoy it even if your 50. 
halloween is a good time and a time to let loose a little. 

As for the haunt you help out at I think what he is looking for is some help not just on the big day but the weeks before with help setting up. my wife helps some with mine but I read and see many haunts where a group ofpeople all work together to setup and It seems to be a great time and a ton of group ideas all make it better.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I went trick or treating tonight and I'm 21. I didn't get a single 'aren't you too old' and I did get a bunch of complements on my costume. I also handed out candy at my sisters house (I don't get toters at mine) and that was fun as well.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you for reanimating (it's alive!) this thread with a follow-up, DjGeneral.

The people you visited on your route were likely not Forum members, fanatical fiends stroking their pumpkin carving tools in the dead of winter like the rest of us, but they saw no issue whatsoever with giving treats to the tricksters, no matter the age. They were regular America, and they were happy to welcome all comers.

The holiday is growing, improving, and getting stronger. This thread is a signal of that change. 
"Too old" is a dying concept, unable to defend or justify itself, and the evidence is all around us. 
Thank you for setting an example, DJ.

I salute you.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I had quite a few older TOTers. They really liked my cemetery and gave me lots of complements on being the spookiest house in the neighborhood. A couple of the parents dressed up with their children and they got candy too. It does not matter to me how old you are, if you are in costume and TOT at my door you get candy. Halloween should just be fun, not about your age.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

It puts a smile on my face that djgeneral was able to benefit from the best of both worlds. I must admit that my initial reaction to the question of teen ToT's is one of refusal, it really is tempered by their efforts. It's the ones that just show up at the door with no costume, maybe a make-up scar or two, that put me off. If somebody puts the effort into a costume, especially if it's really well done, then it's worth some candy. I don't care if they're teens, parents, children or seniors! If they put the effort in then it should be rewarded. IMHO anything that helps to spread and invigorate the spirit of Halloween is a good thing. The more the merrier!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I always want to go, but I don't. I could totally pass. I'm 27, but I look like i'm 15! Every time I get carded for beer they say " omg! I thought you were 15 or 16!" Maybe next year I'll go out as my daughters 'older' sister!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank goodness for people like you guys- I got alot of older teens...nice costumes...said trick or treat, too! I got a couple older kids with no costumes or candy bags, just gave them candy in their hands. Life is too short to play Halloween Police or candy miser, IMHO!

Hmmm, Halloween Police. Sounds sorta fun, tho. Except I'd be kicking in doors of homes with no carved pumpkins on Halloween night and putting them in a spooky dungeon. We can't rely on Sam 100%, you know!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the support again guys!!

Hoping 2012 will be awesome as well!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't discrimiate. You can be 100, with no costume. If you come to my house and enjoy the display I make and wish to ToT, you'll get your treat. But if you're older than a little one, you'll earn it by getting a trick as well.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I had few groups of 30ish year olds trick or treating it was a little bizzare I really didnt care but they looked more like "I'm trying to score free candy" rather then being in the Halloween spirit. In fact some people possibly called the police on them.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to trick or treat, i dont really want candy, i just want to go in costume lol! Wish there was some way to do that HA HA!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow lookit what you miss when you are away for awhile lol! I say young, old, costume, regular clothes or even naked....you get a treat!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

jollygorilla said:


> I had few groups of 30ish year olds trick or treating it was a little bizzare I really didnt care but they looked more like "I'm trying to score free candy" rather then being in the Halloween spirit. In fact some people possibly called the police on them.


LOL well that is a bit too old. once you are old enough to have a family, time to call it quits! lol I plan to start trick or treating for Unicef or something next year. I just like walking around and seeing all the costumes and what not. And maybe keep a few pieces of candy for myself


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Again this year we had a few teenagers come by in costume just to see the haunt, but not trick or treat. I gave them candy anyway.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We always give candy, popcorn & brownies to everyone. I have all ages of tot's, including Grandma's.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Now 21, went again this year! Except time I am giving away about 80% to Forgotten Harvest. I wasdoing UNICEF, but it was so cold out I could barely feel my hands and gave up on asking for change and whatnot as many people were not even doing much this year around here. Either way, a fun Halloween overall! Lots of great cooking, eating, and movie watching! Until next year..


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

The oldest we had was maybe...15? We passed out candy to one and all. We even passed out rubber duckies to the 15-year-olds, LOL. And I gave to parents who were hanging back on the street waiting for their kids. I feel very lucky, though, the kids and adults alike really are polite and thrilled to get stuff around here. Such a happy night.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad you had a happy night! I noticed this year little kids ringing doorbells and pounding on the doors. Guess new generation kids are rude lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Didnt have any older kids this year. Maybe 15 was the oldest. I only had one parent ask if they could have a candy bar, which I gladly gave her. We had so much candy and few TOTers.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

We had some older kids this year, and a few adults, and it was all great, happy to hand out candy to anyone in costume. Glad you trick or treated! You are to be commended. It's fun, great fun, and not enough people do it, especially on a weeknight Halloween like it's been, this year and last year. So I say, do it and have fun!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Going to bump this... I was on the radio discussing this very topic today.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

I live in a college town and with my yard display i encourage all to enjoy. If someone has taken the time to dress up and is is enjoying themselves i am all for them going around trick-r-treating . even when kids come around i always ask the parents if they want some too . I dodraw the line in a way if some one is not dressed up and the big thing is carrying a knapsack backward on there chest just wearing a hoodie then i give them crap candy noone else wants .i do have an investment in my props so just tring to protect them


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

tomanderson said:


> We had some older kids this year, and a few adults, and it was all great, *happy to hand out candy to anyone in costume. * Glad you trick or treated! You are to be commended. It's fun, great fun, and not enough people do it, especially on a weeknight Halloween like it's been, this year and last year. So I say, do it and have fun!


THIS! (Emphasis mine  ) And all those young or old who go the extra mile on their costumes (we're talking creativity and EFFORT, not $$) _always_ get a couple of extra treats in their bag.

I also happily give out candy to un-costumed teens who are supervising younger TOT siblings. But as for the groups of Trick-or-Treaters who can't be bothered to even ATTEMPT a costume? Let's just say I keep a supply of el cheapo candy ready at hand...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

I think its awesome. I wish I could get away with it at 25...but I can live through my kids lol. Tomorrow is the first time going door to door in 10 years! (I was 15 the last time I went)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Holy old thread! I didn't realize the date lol


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Holy old thread! I didn't realize the date lol



Yes lol. I bumped it because I was on the radio today discussing it. I posted the link a few posts above.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Very awesome, more power to you, DJgeneral, 

I took my girlfriend for the first time when she was 22 as well. (in 2006)
They don't celebrate Halloween in their country (Trinidad) and she had a blast.

Everyone loved her costume - she was a Nurse and I was a Doctor. (I just escorted her from door-to-door, LOL)


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Very awesome, more power to you, DJgeneral,
> 
> I took my girlfriend for the first time when she was 22 as well. (in 2006)
> They don't celebrate Halloween in their country (Trinidad) and she had a blast.
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

That is awesome, djgeneral! The costume is great, too!
I give everyone candy who comes to the door. Yes, even the teenagers who made no effort...Only because I don't want to get vandalized. Pretty sad, but all they will get is one solitary piece of candy. 
I hear some people say, "Halloween is just for kids". Well, if you are a kid at heart, then why not?
Happy Halloween djgeneral!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Getting excited to go out yet again this year now age 23!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We get a good number of older kids, teens and even into their 20's. We have some college kids that rent a house down the street from us and my wife works at a local university where our haunt reputation is pretty well known. A lot of the kids she deals with come each year. Some are in costume and some aren't. They just want to see the haunt, and maybe just want to relive a part of their childhood that holds fond memories. These kids are away from home in many cases and looking for something that reminds them of home. I love to see the older "kids" come through. Many don't even want candy, but just enjoy going through the haunt and seeing the decorations. As long as they are respectful, they are always welcome. We figure if they didn't like Halloween, they wouldn't be out TOT'ing anyway so why refuse them and dampen the spirit.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm 27 and REALLYYY want to going trick-or-treating this year. I haven't been in ten years


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

trick or treat at my house anytime djgeneral, you are welcome.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey, what about me?!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I get dolled up in a costume and ToT right along with my kids. Either my husband or I approach the door with our kids and we have our treat bag out. I just turned 40 this year...I love Halloween and provide tons of candy to all comers. As long as you are polite and excited about the night I don't turn anyone away.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

As long as you love Halloween and are wearing a costume, you'll get candy at my haunt.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

I think I was like 14 the last time I ToT-ed. That was 14 years ago. Memories. Hey come to Chicago for the Halloween parade. First year living here I got felt up by 2 antelopes. Very exciting. And gave a cigarette to a ghost buster.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ichasiris said:


> Hey, what about me?!


You too. LOL


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here at Collinwood 841 we celebrate Halloween for anyone that comes up the walk. We have helped generate a real fun time for the whole family with our little haunt. Don't matter how old you are or if you are in a costume or not, its just about us all having fun & I feel its my responsibility to provide you with that. My illness was keeping me from setting up this year but just dropping by in here visiting old friends & reading all the wonderful ideas & things you all talk about pulled me out of my bed & somehow we are going to get this all up in the next 2 weeks. I kinda forget why I do this, sorry the illness just took over there for awhile. I do this for me, for the kids, and w/ our haunt its turned into doing it for the adults too.....we have more adults than you can shake a stick at. And the people love it.....not only do the kids have a good time but the whole family comes & enjoys themselves. At our Haunt....everyone gets treats, popcorn, brownies & tons of candy.

For me my joy starts after its all over. I sit & re-size the pictures that I took through out the night as we shoot a photo of each family. The joy & laughter on these faces just warms me up cause I can see it in their faces what a wonderful time they had & thats all it takes for me. OOppppsss.....I gotta go I only got 50 million things to do & I'm trying to drive the wheelchair through my house cause Jerry is trying to pull 3 weeks of setting up outside into 2 weeks left. Wish us luck my happy Haunters.

Momma Muffy


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

ichasiris said:


> I'm 27 and REALLYYY want to going trick-or-treating this year. I haven't been in ten years


Go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

All are welcome!! If you bothered to brave our hill and trudge up to our house... you deserve some candy.  
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Me personally I have no problem, how old you are and trick or treating, if you put the effort to dress up and are respect full, I was TOT UNTIL I WAS 26 and only quit then because I was Diagnosed a Diabetic and Couldn't eat the Candy if I wanted too.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I pass out candy to toters of all ages. If the parents are dressed up, I give them candy too. We have a bag of dog biscuits for dogs that come by. Unlike some others, I will even give you candy if you are not in costume. I tell those kids I like the nerd costume they are wearing. Heck, I'm in this for the fun. Show up at my house and I'll give you candy. 

djgeneral, thank you for sharing the radio clip with us. I really enjoyed it. I take from your name, you are wanting to get into broadcasting. Good luck with that. And please, keep letting us know as you continue to tot. I like hearing from you every year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What's that sign I saw online today? "You're never too old to beg for free candy". 

I'd rather have a 19 year old dressed up asking for candy than a 15 year old punk with no costume begging for some.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

If you're having fun and not hurting anybody - who cares!! 


When I was 16 I wanted to go trick or treating but was afraid I was too old... This discussion came up when I was talking to my neighbor and she was like: "Honey, I'm 43 years old and I STILL go TOT every year!" 

I ended up going with her!! She is fairly petit and was wearing a head to toe skeleton costume - people actually thought she was a little kid! And even asked her how old she was - 10? 11? ha! We went to a ritzy neighborhood where they all wanted to take a picture of the TOTers (weird!) and they took our picture. It's too funny!

And frankly, isn't mischief and trickery all in the spirit of Halloween? 



You could also consider collecting things for charity - like candy and canned goods - 

Check out my website:

www.HalloweenieChallenge.com


People are always very impressed and nice if you're collecting donations. Fun for you - good for your community!


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh! And one year I went "Reverse Trick Or Treating" 

because I felt so guilty about being 15 and too old - I went door to door and gave my neighbors candy!

I don't recommend this - because they were very confused and totally didn't get it.


HAHA!! I was soooo cool.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

The Real Joker said:


> Very awesome, more power to you, DJgeneral,
> 
> I took my girlfriend for the first time when she was 22 as well. (in 2006)
> They don't celebrate Halloween in their country (Trinidad) and she had a blast.
> ...



SO ADORABLE!!

I am dying to take my friend! He is from Ukraine and never got to go either!!


Side note - 

His grandparents moved from Ukraine to America ON Halloween!! They got to the city and saw all of these people walking around in bloody bandages and other costumes... Oddly, they didn't seem to notice. lol


----------

